# Beauty Dish - reflective or white?



## Trevor Harris (Dec 27, 2011)

All things being equal, what's the difference between a white or reflective beauty dish? I'm asking because I'm planning to make one myself and am wondering what type of mixing bowl to use


----------



## xposurepro (Dec 27, 2011)

The white is going to produce a softer and more overall uniform effect where the silver will quickly increase brightness and be more noticeable in the highlights. You can always go with silver and use a sock but I personally use white dishes.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 28, 2011)

white w/ grid = pwned


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 28, 2011)

I am a fan of white too. Just like with reflectors, etc the silver gives you more contrast in your image. I like the softer look. If I want contrast I'll create it.


----------



## Trevor Harris (Dec 28, 2011)

Cool, thanks


----------



## cnutco (Dec 28, 2011)

White and the largest bowl you can find.


----------

